# التصنيع الرشيق والإنتاج الأنظف



## shimaa (22 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا عملت ماجستير في الإنتاج الأنظف او ال cleaner production
وحسب ما عرفت عن التصنيع الرشيق احس ان مافي فرق بيناتهم خصوصا ان الانتاج الانظف يهدف لل zero waste
ارجو توضيح فكرة التصنيع الرشيق بصورة موسعة وتوضيح الفرق ان وجد.
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## shimaa (14 أكتوبر 2012)

مافي رد ؟؟


----------



## عبدالله القيسي (6 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عملت ماجستير في التصنيع الرشيق والفكرة الاساسية هي مستنبطة من نطام تويوتا الانتاجي حيث ان نظام تيوتا يعتمد على ركيزتين اساسية هي الجودة واستبدال نظام الدفع بالسحب (pull production) . التصنيع الرشيق يتيح استخدام اكثر من 100 اداه تهدف الا تقليل الضياعات في اي منشأة و هذه الضياعات تقسم بصورة عامة الى سبعة.


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------

